# [SOLVED] Ca'nnot access Internet Network connections?



## dejola (Dec 28, 2007)

My friend's desktop (Windows XP) has all of a sudden lost the ability to access the Internet via a wired cable modem connection. I've noted that when I tried to access his Network Connections in Control Panel all I get is an endless hourglass. Likewise, when I do a Start > Run > CMD > ipconfig I get a Windows error message saying something to the effect that "ipconfig is not a valid image..."

I connected a Linksys USB Wireless Network Adapter and connected to my wireless network with excellent signal strength, etc., but with a message saying that although I am connected "the Internet can not be found," and I am unable to surf anywhere on his computer, although I can on my computer connected to the same wireless network.

Can anyone offer a suggestion as to what has gone wrong with his computer and how to fix it?

Thanks.:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ca'nnot access Internet Network connections?*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



After the repair, let's see this with the computer connected to the modem.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## dejola (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Ca'nnot access Internet Network connections?*

Thanks so much for you help.
Followed your clear instructions, but after final command, ipconfig / all, received Windows error message *ipconfig.exe - Bad Image
The application or DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\DHCPCSVC.DLL is not a valid Windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette.*

Can you advise further?

Thanks again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ca'nnot access Internet Network connections?*

Sounds like you have some corruption of the XP installation. We'll go for the easy fix first, here's a place you can download this DLL and replace it.

http://www.dlldump.com/download-dll-files.php/dllfiles/D/dhcpcsvc.dll/download.html

If that doesn't do it, I'd try SFC, here's a tutorial: http://www.updatexp.com/scannow-sfc.html


----------



## dejola (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Ca'nnot access Internet Network connections?*

Thanks again. This is all beginning to get to a point that is above my pay grade 
I did try to run sfc.exe, but the small black- screen l,appeared for just a milisecond and disappeared so I was unable to run it.

I think I will take the computer to my local computer store where the proprietor, Scott, deals with th9ese problems every day. If need be l'll have him reinstall XP and be done with it for, hopefully under $100.

Thanks again so very much for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ca'nnot access Internet Network connections?*

Well, I hope that gets it.


----------



## dejola (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Ca'nnot access Internet Network connections?*

Computer's all fixed and up and running on the Internet again. It cost $90, but it was worth it. The tech even told me what I was doing wrong with sfc.exe. What I needed to do and wasn't doing was adding the switch /scannow after sfc.exe., thus, sfc.
exe /scannow. I didn't ask him, but that's probably all he did for the $90.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ca'nnot access Internet Network connections?*

You could have saved the $90 if you had read the link I posted. From that link...


----------

